
Limit everyone to one upvote per day? - brian_herman
What would happen if everyone on hacker news was limited to one upvote per day what would that look like?
======
davelnewton
It'd look like everyone could only upvote one story per day, making upvoting
essentially useless.

------
giardini
Thousands of dummy accounts created by bots would flood out any hope of
measuring true interest.

------
tim2387
It would discourage me from using HN.

